# P99 vs P99c + extended mag grip



## fish_tattoo

I am picking my first carry gun. My selection is down to the Walther P99 and P99c. Specifically, I am looking for insight into picking the right gun based upon the guns overall size and the size of the grip.

For the P99 AS, it fits perfectly in my hand. For the P99c, with the finger rest mag, I struggle to keep my pinky wrapped around the gun. When I practice the grip and draw the gun, it works, but I'm stressed about the "draw under presure". So here are some of my questions:

When carrying IWB, how will the P99 compare to the P99c? I'm not overly concerned about the weight, but I am interested in how the length of the barrel and length of the grip of the full size will impact me. Driving? on my motorcycle? Walking? Will the P99 poke me that much more?

I see that the P99c has an "extended grip adapter", which appears to make the grip full size, but I can't find any reviews. 

When comparing gun size for carry, is the length of the barrel more or less an issue compared to the length of the grip?

When considering grip length and comfort of the grip, should I deal with the extra barrel length of the P99 or practice more with the P99c?

In case it effects your insight, I'm looking at the SuperTuck Deluxe holster from Cross Breed, although I have not made a final selection.

Thanks!


----------



## Freedom1911

I have no experience with the SuperTuck. But I do with the Walther P99AS.
It is just slightly larger in grip length than my G19.

It is a great gun, probably one of my best, but heck I say that about all my guns.
I will say that I like the decocker on the slide and the fact that every time you pull the trigger it actuates the striker, it is the only striker fired pistol I know of ( though there may be other ) that is like a DA/SA pistol. Rack a round in to the camber and the pull is very easy, if it does not fire you can pull the trigger again and it will strike the primmer again. Not just once like a Taurus, but every time you pull the trigger.
The second pull is only slightly heavier than the first. Really great gun.


----------



## nolexforever

i made the decision to go with the P99c with the grip extender. the only differences are the 3.5inch barrel vs 4inch and 10rd vs 15/16rd mags. with daily carry, my opinion is you have to worry about the grip poking out or printing under clothing. the barrel is pointed downward along the leg so length isnt an issue. so with the compact version, you can use either 10 or 15/16rd mags.

here is my P99c with grip extender and streamlight TLR3


----------



## Shipwreck

I prev had a P99 and a P99c. I also had one of those grip extensions. I found that for some strange reason, the grip seemed to twist in my hand with the mag extension piece. I shot better with just the 15 round mag sticking out of the P99c.

But, I did shoot the P99c more accurately at longer distances than the P99c. My groups were tighter too.

However, I also carry a Beretta 92FS concealed. So, I'd say - get the regular P99.

If you carry it IWB at 3pm, it will conceal fine.


----------

